# Bye Bye Dis Erwy!?!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well at weast I'llz be beery warm!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! A BODYLESS CHI!!! Lol So cute!! That does look so comfy & warm. If I were there, I'd probably try to crawl in there with her!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sooo cute!! ha ha
Mines stuffed inside my robe as I type this.. little heat seekers!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She is such a little cutie pie! And she looks oh so comfy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm gonna attempt multi~quoting on this darn phone. :lol: It doesn't like MQ'in for some reason. :lol:



woodard2009 said:


> OMG!! A BODYLESS CHI!!! Lol So cute!! That does look so comfy & warm. If I were there, I'd probably try to crawl in there with her!


Thank you, Lisa! :daisy: My cwazy Mama dyed me Pink (her fave color) and gave me a perm. :lol: :lol: I love that carrier! It is sooooo cozy. The pups like to just lay in it around the house. It's Lori's Mini Vintage Bitch carrier. When she was making them she let me pick out the material and fur combo. I wanna crawl in it too! :lol: I even thought about using it as a purse. :lol: 



KittyD said:


> Sooo cute!! ha ha
> Mines stuffed inside my robe as I type this.. little heat seekers!


Thank you, Kitty! :daisy: Oh I hear ya! Where there's warmth, there's a Chi. :lol: Mine save me on my heating bill. 



Zorana1125 said:


> She is such a little cutie pie! And she looks oh so comfy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, Zorana! :daisy: That carrier has to be the coziest thing I've ever felt. The pups give it a thumbs up!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Jadey you cwazy pup, so cute!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Such a cute face and such a fluffy carrier. She may be up for business this early but she will look stylish doing it!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

All snuggled in! Love the red fluff!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So so cute. yes toasty warm...


----------



## ValerieZ84 (Dec 27, 2012)

TLI, I love all your babies! Looking at your posts theyre so photogenic


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness how adorable, what a cutie pie..:love7:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Jadey you cwazy pup, so cute!


Thank you, Ms. Pam!  :daisy: <3 Sending kisses to Frankie & Benny! 



jesuschick said:


> Such a cute face and such a fluffy carrier. She may be up for business this early but she will look stylish doing it!


Thank you, Karen! :daisy: A girl always has to be in style. 



Jayda said:


> All snuggled in! Love the red fluff!


Very warm and cozy. It's actually hot Pink. I'm stuck with IPhone pics for now. They come out kinda dark. I can't find my charger to my good camera. :/ :lol: Thank you! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> So so cute. yes toasty warm...


Thank you, Theresa! :daisy: I just love your name, BTW!  Mine is Teresa too. T for short. 



ValerieZ84 said:


> TLI, I love all your babies! Looking at your posts theyre so photogenic


Thank you so much, Valerie! :daisy: I love sharing pics of my little loves. <3 xxx



Barracuda51 said:


> Oh my goodness how adorable, what a cutie pie..:love7:


Thank you so much, Tracey! :daisy:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awwww... Look at that sweet little baby!!! Hee heee... Sorry I haven't been around in forever T. I got burnt out with the forums. Hopefully I can pop in more often to chat. I've missed you and the chi wee's


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Awwww... Look at that sweet little baby!!! Hee heee... Sorry I haven't been around in forever T. I got burnt out with the forums. Hopefully I can pop in more often to chat. I've missed you and the chi wee's


Heyyyyy there, girl!!! :love2: :daisy:  I've missed you too!!! How is your family? How are your sweet furry baby girls? 

I hear ya on getting burnt out. Sometime you just have to get away. Things were getting so busy. I was doing the house Reno, ended living at a friends place for a month, my Dad was becoming more ill with the Prostate cancer, Morgan (my youngest) was so heavily involved with softball and school. She's in her Senior year now. Life was just requiring so much more of my time. My Dad passed away on the 19th of this month.  Talk about a terrible, chaotic Christmas. I don't have a lot of time, but I try to pop in at least once a day. Early morning, usually. I missed you, and think about you often. You have been a great friend to me for a long time. Even though we've never met in person, you are so genuine and kind hearted. I miss our convos! We think a lot alike. :lol:  I was going through the pups clothes and came across the gorgeous little Louis Dog outfit you sent the girls. It is so adorable! A friend of mine was here and commented on Lexies gorgeous Tutu you made her. I look at your craftsmanship, clothes, carriers, and I'm amazed every-time I look at them. They all hold a sentimental value to me. Thank you so much, Lori!! I totally understand life having a way of taking a lot of our time. Please pop in here and there and let me know you're doing well. Kiss the pups for me! Happy New Year to you and your family. May God bless! Sending our love! xxxxx

Thank you so much for popping in!! It's a blessing to know you are doing well!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Heyyyyy there, girl!!! :love2: :daisy:  I've missed you too!!! How is your family? How are your sweet furry baby girls?
> 
> I hear ya on getting burnt out. Sometime you just have to get away. Things were getting so busy. I was doing the house Reno, ended living at a friends place for a month, my Dad was becoming more ill with the Prostate cancer, Morgan (my youngest) was so heavily involved with softball and school. She's in her Senior year now. Life was just requiring so much more of my time. My Dad passed away on the 19th of this month.  Talk about a terrible, chaotic Christmas. I don't have a lot of time, but I try to pop in at least once a day. Early morning, usually. I missed you, and think about you often. You have been a great friend to me for a long time. Even though we've never met in person, you are so genuine and kind hearted. I miss our convos! We think a lot alike. :lol:  I was going through the pups clothes and came across the gorgeous little Louis Dog outfit you sent the girls. It is so adorable! A friend of mine was here and commented on Lexies gorgeous Tutu you made her. I look at your craftsmanship, clothes, carriers, and I'm amazed every-time I look at them. They all hold a sentimental value to me. Thank you so much, Lori!! I totally understand life having a way of taking a lot of our time. Please pop in here and there and let me know you're doing well. Kiss the pups for me! Happy New Year to you and your family. May God bless! Sending our love! xxxxx
> 
> Thank you so much for popping in!! It's a blessing to know you are doing well!


Hey T... So glad it's not just me. I'm so sorry to hear about your dads passing. I know how close you were to him, and losing him during the holiday makes it even that much harder. I lost my mom this Feb. to colon cancer, well actually it was more the effects of her first chemo that killed her, but just thankful she didn't suffer long. Even though it has been almost a year now it still seems like it was yesterday. I will try and pop in here more often. I missed ya' and the chi wee's Happy New Year to you and your family as well. Big Hugs!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww someone wubs their vb carrier! i still have my 2 bags as well, i should whip them out sometime! hehe  mebbe when i get my new cam! so i can show how purdi ivysmom's workmanship is :albino:


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

She looks adorable in that pink carrier! Too cute


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I love the carrier! So cute.... The puppy inside is cute too


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

A cute chi all wrapped up in cuteness!!!:love1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for the sweet comments. :daisy: Sorry for the delay in responding. I've been so busy the last several days. Just about the time I think life is settling down, 50 things pop up. I hope everyone is having an awesome New Year! :love2:




Ivy's mom said:


> Hey T... So glad it's not just me. I'm so sorry to hear about your dads passing. I know how close you were to him, and losing him during the holiday makes it even that much harder. I lost my mom this Feb. to colon cancer, well actually it was more the effects of her first chemo that killed her, but just thankful she didn't suffer long. Even though it has been almost a year now it still seems like it was yesterday. I will try and pop in here more often. I missed ya' and the chi wee's Happy New Year to you and your family as well. Big Hugs!!!


Thank you, Lori! :love2: This has been a tough and busy year. I'm hoping 2013 is much better. 

I'm so very sorry to hear about your Mom! Cancer is such a terrible thing. :/ I'm happy to hear her suffering was minimal. That's what gets you is having to watch your loved ones suffer. :/ I don't think we will ever stop missing them. I still find it hard to believe my Dad is gone. Big hugs!!!!


----------

